# Best fly sheet and mask?



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

First, you are right about fly sprays. Deer/horse flies are sight predators and are attracted by dark, moving objects. No fly spray in the world is really effective against them. 
We don't use fly sheets, but if you do, it really needs to cover the belly where it is difficult for horses to shoo them away. That's the most bothersome spot for our horses. Since they are attracted to dark colors, choose a light color, too.
Biting flies are typically not a big problem on the head...it's mainly face flies around the eyes. With our Paints, we use fly masks mainly for sunburn protection. No ears, but we use the long ones that cover the nose for horses that are susceptible to sun burn on the nose. Otherwise, no favorite brand. We've used both very soft, pliable ones and very stiff ones, and they all work the same.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I've gotta have the ones with ears. Otherwise, the gnats make a bloody mess of the ears. I prefer the masks that are soft and pliable or my horses rub them off!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I like the Cashel masks - full nose and with ears - the ear covers are a must for me as the blackfly cause terrible sores in the ears - and biting flies are associated with aural plaque s something worth deterring. They also keep ticks out of the ears - they can get right in there and sit unseen so a high risk of Lyme or infection
Equine Aural Plaques: Diseases of the Pinna: Merck Veterinary Manual

I like the Schneider lightweight sheets and neck covers - seem to be standing up well to regular use though I think weatherbeeta are now doing a similar lightweight sheet
I like them because they keep the mozzies out as well as the larger flies
The slightly heavier sheets can work better against horse and deer flies as they can't crawl under them so easily but they're too warm once the temperatures rise


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I buy the least expensive. My horses tend to shred any fly mask of any brand.
I look through them.. as it seems that the more they can see the longer they stay on.
I also have a problem with the larger headed horses finding mask that fit well. 
for fly sheets, you need a soft sheet something that will pull sweat away light colored .


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

https://www.smartpakequine.com/pt/duramesh-detachaneck-fly-sheet-9464 is the flysheet I bought in 2012. It has lasted a full 3 summers in group turnout with my playful gelding, so I feel I have certainly gotten my money's worth out of it even though I think this summer may be it's last (we'll see, I thought the same thing last year). It's a lot stiffer than I was expecting when I bought it, but I have never had any rubs or fit issues with it. In the summer here, he sweats. He sweats with it on, he sweats with it off. The only difference I can see is the number of new giant bug bite welts he has on him. I don't usually use the neck cover because I don't like leaving a halter on to hold it up in turnout, but when the bugs are at the worst, it is a nice additional option to have.

I just bought one of the more 'sheet-like' (as opposed to plastic mesh) ones. We'll see how that stands up to my gelding. It's half the price, which is nice, but if it doesn't hold up, I'll be going back to get another Dura-Mesh.


----------



## SaddleUp158 (Dec 26, 2008)

I just bought one of the Fly Turtle fly sheets. I have heard good things about them, hoping the reviews hold true.

Fly Turtle - Products


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

That looks nice - really deep which should discourage flies from getting underneath it. 
I might order one for K as she inherited Flo's blankets and sheets but seems to have expanded since I bought her so they're looking a bit like mini skirts on her this year


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

stevenson, I use the draft size cashel fly mask with nose, fits fine on my big headed horse.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Whisper, I may need to look at those. The half drafts I have use draft size mask , there was one brand , and it lasted two summers, then they played tug of war with it. Found half in one pen and half in the other pen, and I forgot the name of it.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Well I am really pleased with mine, I like that the eyelashes are protected by the design. But I just have the one horse, and he really likes the mask, he lets me know when he wants it on, so have not had problems with them. This latest one I have has a better velcro attachment, too.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I've heard Cashel is a good brand for fly masks (get ears if your horse can stand it) & Weatherbeeta for fly sheets.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Look for one made of Textilene, the same as the stiffer masks. Lighterweight materials won't stand up to rolling or a playful horse. Your horse will be happier if you can keep it inside, in the dark during the day and out at night, after dark.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

My lightweight Schneider ones are into their 3rd year of use and still not a hole or tear in them. The heavier ones are OK until it gets into the mid 80's and then they sweat too much
The most irritating biting bugs like the mozzies and midges/gnats are out early morning and in the evening
My horses do come in in the afternoons so they can enjoy having fans to cool them down but if they get too little sunlight they're missing out on a natural source of Vit D


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

It can get to over 100 here in the summer , which is why I like the lighter weight ones, I would not one with any spandex or such, as that would just be to hot !


----------



## Luv equins (Oct 10, 2014)

http://www.fivespringsboergoats.com/images/upload/fullsize/2011-6-2-Easter-horses-and-farm-003.jpg
http://www.gracefulimagefarm.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/b-horse-graceful-image.jpg
Flicks All Natural Essential Oil Horse Fly Spray Animal Legends ( - Fly Control - Natural Sprays Wi


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Luv equins said:


> http://www.fivespringsboergoats.com/images/upload/fullsize/2011-6-2-Easter-horses-and-farm-003.jpg
> http://www.gracefulimagefarm.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/b-horse-graceful-image.jpg
> Flicks All Natural Essential Oil Horse Fly Spray Animal Legends (
> - Fly Control - Natural Sprays Wi


Yeahhh, where exactly is the part about fly masks and sheets which is the PURPOSE OF THIS THREAD??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

